

Can you do binary under pressure? - pearjuice
http://toys.usvsth3m.com/binary//

======
bpicolo
Pretty simple when you can just check the last bit for odd vs even, but
otherwise fun enough for a binary guessing game

~~~
tiagobraw
its simple, but not that simple... As you advance through later levels you are
prompted with AND and OR operations.

------
aleprok
Ah took a while, but I can do binary under pressure! Quite fun. :D

~~~
deletes
I got everything correct except XOR, which i can't do fast at all. ::Goes to
write some tables::

~~~
aleprok
Yeah I had hard time with XOR as well.

------
poopicus
I learned I can even do hexadecimal under pressure, with no warning!

------
Rampoina
I took me 4 or 5 tries, the AND ones were hard for me

